# Besser Programmieren



## Aibo (8. Aug 2012)

Hallo liebes Java-Forum,

seit einiger Zeit habe ich nur noch eine schwer nach oben steigende Lernkurve. Mit anderen Worten ich stehe auf den Schlauch ^^. Ich habe mir das Buch "Handbuch der Java Programmierung" durchgelesen :rtfm: und weiß nicht wie ich weiter machen soll, damit die im Buch erwähnten Konzepte in Fleisch und Blut überlaufen. Habt ihr irgendwelche Tipps für mich ? Wie kann ich noch besser programmieren? ???:L


----------



## Tomate_Salat (8. Aug 2012)

Hast du schonmal etwas programmiert (wenigstens ein "Hello World")? 

Also Prinzipiell gilt: Programmieren lernt man durchs programmieren. Jetzt solltest du auf jeden Fall die nötigen Basics haben. Also such dir ein (kleines) Projekt und programmiere dieses.


----------



## Mujahiddin (8. Aug 2012)

Erste Regel, wenn man programmiert: Deutsche Rechtschreibung beherrschen. Der Kunde ärgert sich, wenn das Programm voller Rechtschreibfehler ist. seidseit.de - Unterschied von seit und seid verstehen


----------



## Aibo (8. Aug 2012)

> Hast du schonmal etwas programmiert (wenigstens ein "Hello World")?



Ja habe ich. Ich habe mit den Beispielen aus dem Buch experementiert.


----------



## hüteüberhüte (8. Aug 2012)

Mujahiddin hat gesagt.:


> Erste Regel, wenn man programmiert: Deutsche Rechtschreibung beherrschen. Der Kunde ärgert sich, wenn das Programm voller Rechtschreibfehler ist. seidseit.de - Unterschied von seit und seid verstehen



Korinthenkacker


----------



## Marcinek (8. Aug 2012)

Aibo hat gesagt.:


> Ja habe ich. Ich habe mit den Beispielen aus dem Buch experementiert.



viel zu wenig.


----------



## Aibo (8. Aug 2012)

> viel zu wenig.



Vielen Dank für eure Verbesserungsvorschläge.

Was hast du denn mehr gemacht?


----------



## headnut (8. Aug 2012)

Erfinde irgendwelche Programme die du schrieben könntest!

Stundenverwaltungen, usw...

Irgendwelche Aufgaben bei denen du vor Problemen gestellt wirst und du nachschlagen musst!

So kommst Stück um Stück weiter...


----------



## Marcinek (8. Aug 2012)

Such dir eine Gruppe, die eine Homepage braucht und programmiere eine in java.

Das habe ich damals mit PHP gemacht und bestimmt an die 5 Jahre jeden Tag durchschnittlich 3-4 Stunden programmiert. Ich denke heutzutage würde man das mit java machen.


----------



## Gast2 (8. Aug 2012)

Private Homepages in Java? Naja ich weiß nicht ...
Da bekommt man doch mit PHP 10mal schneller was vorzeigbares auf die Beine gestellt.


----------



## Fab1 (8. Aug 2012)

Vllt ist hier ja etwas dabei. http://www.java-forum.org/codeschnipsel-u-projekte/127431-projektideen-sammelthread.html

Oder lieber ein paar Aufgaben http://www.java-forum.org/allgemeine-java-themen/126919-java-ubungsaufgaben.html#post824770


----------



## Cola_Colin (8. Aug 2012)

Mujahiddin hat gesagt.:


> Erste Regel, wenn man programmiert: Deutsche Rechtschreibung beherrschen. Der Kunde ärgert sich, wenn das Programm voller Rechtschreibfehler ist. seidseit.de - Unterschied von seit und seid verstehen



Ach was, der Code ist auf Englisch und alle Strings, die nach außen hin sichtbar sind, werden als Resource ausgelagert, die dann von wem anderes bearbeitet wird. Da musst du kein Wort Deutsch für können.



Aibo hat gesagt.:


> Vielen Dank für eure Verbesserungsvorschläge.
> 
> Was hast du denn mehr gemacht?



Mal was du fürs Programmieren getan hast im Bezug aufs Fahrrad fahren:

"Ich habe jetzt ein Buch gelesen und eine Probefahrt gemacht, bei der ich nicht umgefallen bin.
Wie kann ich mich weiter verbessern?"


----------



## ARadauer (8. Aug 2012)

Also wie schon ein paar gesagt haben, einfach ein paar kleinere Projekte umsetzen.


----------



## Spacerat (8. Aug 2012)

Wie gesagt: Nimm dir *ein* kleines bis mittleres Projekt vor und dann lass es wachsen... 'ne zunächst simple Idee, die sich evtl. zu etwas Grossen entwickelt. Pluginsysteme oder Scriptinterpreter wären ein Ansatz, also Dinge die eigentlich nie richtig fertig werden, weil man Aufgrund seiner wachsenden Erfahrung immer neue und bessere Ideen hat, als die, die man zuvor hatte. Egal wie oft du dann Konzepte verwirfst und wiederherstellst... Du selber wächst mit deinem Projekt.


----------



## hüteüberhüte (8. Aug 2012)

Besser programmieren zu wollen, ist eigentlich keine richtige Frage. Selbst erfahrene Programmierer, die schon jahrelange Erfahrung haben, lernen hin und wieder etwas neues. Es ist also eine Frage der Erfahrung. Programmieren lernt man durch Programmieren. Je mehr Erfahrung du hast, desto besser wirst du automatisch.

Noch ein paar Links:

http://www.java-forum.org/java-faq-beitraege/8431-ubersicht-faq.html
Bücher, Tutorials und Links - java-forum.org
http://www.java-forum.org/buecher-tutorials-links/111159-liste-empfohlenen-buechern.html
http://www.java-forum.org/buecher-tutorials-links/220-liste-tutorials-ebooks.html
http://www.java-forum.org/buecher-tutorials-links/32243-seite-fuer-kleine-beispielprogramme.html


----------



## Landei (9. Aug 2012)

Du kannst dich an Aufgabensammlungen versuchen: Project Euler, Code-Katas usw. Und deine Lösungen natürlich mit anderen vergleichen. 

Gut geschriebenen, fremden Quellcode lesen hilft auch - da kann man sich viele Tricks abschauen.

Außerdem solltest du wissen, wo du Hilfe bekommst (nicht nur hier, z.B. auch bei stackoverflow.com). 

Eine der wichtigsten Sachen, die ein Anfänger lernen sollte, ist wie man mit einem Debugger umgeht.

Aber am Ende hilft nur programmieren, programmieren und nochmals programmieren...

Dabei immer realistisch bleiben, klein anfangen, sich an größeren Projekten beteiligen...


----------

